# A&E of Bottles



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2006)

Recently, forum members were talking about looking for antique bottles in movies... And it got me to thinking about the subject of bottles as they relate to Arts & Entertainment...

 I've always liked those Dutch masters paintings that had old onion-type bottles in them... So, we do indeed have bottles represented in the visual arts... And, I do know from prior research, Opodeldoc was mentioned in a short story by O'Henry... But poetry?

 Just so happens I wrote one back in the '70's, if ya'll oblige me:

                                              FEBRUARY 26, 1846
                                          (Cody, William Frederick)

 Wild Bill
 You were born today
 Wild Bill
 Butcher of the plain
 You were born today
 With a bullet in your mouth
      blood-smeared
      leather tassels
 You went butchering
 With your good clothes on
      those showman's
      clothes of yours...

 Wild Bill
 You died today
 Under the shit-caked hoof
      of the buffalo
 A two-bit bottle of bitters
 Broken in your calloused hand...

                                                                       RWJohnson


----------



## capsoda (Feb 20, 2006)

You's just the bee's knees Ron.

 I like it.[]


----------



## Black_Boogers (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Ron,

 Cool poem... I think Wild Bill must've downed some "Big Bill's Best Bitters" in his day. []

 Cool picture, too.  Is that a .45 "Peacemaker" I see??!!??

 I missed the posts about bottles in the movies, but I'm always excited to see the "Warner's Safe Cure" in Mary Poppins, and James Stewart made sure John Wayne was always stocked with a bottle of Laudenum in "The Shootist"!

 Here's my replica 1851 Navy, .38.  Fun to shoot..."I Love the Smell of Blackpowder in the Morning!!" 

 []


----------



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2006)

> Fun to shoot..."I Love the Smell of Blackpowder in the Morning!!"


 
 Yeah, Rick... Me too, altho I haven't shot my percussion pistol or my Hawkin in many a moon...

 Yup, Army issue colt 45 replica...

 Thanks, glad ya liked it!

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2006)

> I like it.


 
 Thankee, Cap...

 d'joo say sumpin' bout sneezin' bees???


----------



## capsoda (Feb 20, 2006)

You guys gona make me cry. I sold my sharp and authentic 1818 Kentucky squrrel gun back a few years.[X(]

 Man, dout I could remember how to powder one now.[&o]


----------



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2006)

> I sold my sharp and authentic 1818 Kentucky squrrel gun


 
 Did you have a Sharp's as well as the Kentucky squirrel gun, Warren?

 Ron

 PS... you could always look it up ina book, like I did...ROR


----------



## capsoda (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah Ron, I built the Sharp's from a kit. It was a 54 cal. and was a bitch to shoot. The Kentucky rifle was given to me by an elderly man who's daughter I dated.

 Had one of those CFA, CSA, CAS, or what ever it was kit things that was suposed to look like a Civil war rifle and was a piece of inacurate crap. Built it and shot it a couple of times then got rid of it.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 20, 2006)

> LOVE THOSE DRAKE'S!!
> 
> 
> Rick


 
  Me too !


----------



## woody (Feb 20, 2006)

It's CVA, Warren.
 Connecticut Valley Arms.

 http://www.cva.com/

 I shoot a Thompson Center Arms 50 cal. Hawken muzzleoader rifle.

 I took a spikehorn with it last November.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 20, 2006)

1859 NEW MODEL SHARPS (BERDAN)


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 20, 2006)

DOUBLE SET TRIGGERS


----------



## Black_Boogers (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow... now we've just switched from bottles in movies to guns in movies...didn't Quigley use a Sharps like that in "Quigley Down Under"?? []  Awesome movie, awesome gun!! 

 []


----------



## Black_Boogers (Feb 20, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> I sold my sharp and authentic 1818 Kentucky squrrel gun
> 
> ...


 
 Speaking of squirrel guns, I've used this one a few times... Hy Hunter .58 cal. Hawken.

 Why shoot the squirrel when you can blow up the whole tree!!!  [][][]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 20, 2006)

> Had one of those CFA, CSA, CAS, or what ever it was kit things that was suposed to look like a Civil war rifle and was a piece of inacurate crap. Built it and shot it a couple of times then got rid of it.


 
 Warren did you experiment with your grains of powder and patch thickness , I presume you were shooting a round ball ? I have a side hammer CVA Hawken .45 cal. and it's deadly accurate with 80 grains powder and a round ball.
 I shoot a more modern Remington Stainless 700 .50 muzzle loader with 100 grains powder and a 245 power belt bullet now a days. Much easier to clean than that CVA.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2006)

> a Thompson Center Arms 50 cal. Hawken muzzleoader rifle.


 
 That's what I have too, Woody...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice piece, Dennis...


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Brian, It was more than 20 years ago when I was stationed at Lowery AFB in Denver. Couldn't say what load I used. 

 It was suposed to be an Enfield and it just didn't suit me. I bought the kit new for about $69 so you can imagine how good it was. Sold it to a buddy who put a modern barrel in it and used it for hunting and I built the Sharp's. Got my first elk with it.

 The Kentucky rifle I got in the late 1980s and it was sweet. You could bullseye nearly as far as you could see with that thing. Man it was sweet. Had to sell it to get rid of a pain I married. Now that I think of it I could have kept the rifle and used it to get rid of the pain. LoL

 Hey BB, you can always use the powder burner to pop all those clear cylinder whiskeys from 1910. Now that would be A&E. LoL


----------



## bearswede (Feb 21, 2006)

> all those clear cylinder whiskeys from 1910. Now that would be A&E. LoL


 
 Come on, Warren...

 Some day, those'll be highly collectible... Duh!!!


 Ron


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 21, 2006)

I lost a Hatfield percussion .50 caliber full stock (curly tiger maple)serial number 2 to looters after hurricane Katrina.  Just glad they missed my bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 21, 2006)

Now thats just a bummer Wil. They will probably blow themselfs up with it, hopefully.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 21, 2006)

Ron,

 Thanks for the compliment, just wish I could make one of the northern gun shows when I get ready to retire.


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 26, 2006)

So any guesses what this is? (somewhat unusual caliber for the model, though not unheard of)


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 26, 2006)

My father used to hunt with a lever action Winchester ? 38-55 I think that had a round barrel. He got rid of it years ago, to hard to find ammo. Course my mother hunted with an old Octagon barrel 44-40 Winchester, that thing weighed a ton to carry around. I've always hunted with my trusty 30-30 though, most common deer rifle up here in the northeast.

 Cliff


----------



## woody (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks like a Winchester Model 1894 in a 30-40 Krag, Sean.


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, you got the model on the nose Woody, but as for the round it's a bigger bullet with less power...

 Another hint: this gun has a little brother in my safe []

 Sean


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 26, 2006)

It's not a 38-55 Winchester they made both rifles and pistols in that caliber?


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 26, 2006)

Nope, close though. It's a .44 Magnum. Supposed to be a bear gun, but I like bears so I guess it's a wall gun now. I haven't been hunting anything in years now.

 Good guesses guys, I don't know how many of those they made but they're not too common.

 Sean

 PS: man look at that, bottles everywhere


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 26, 2006)

Haven't seen one here. Must have been upgrade from the old Octagon barrel 44-40 that my mother hunted with. Saw that thing knock more than one deer end over end. Heavy slug not high velocity. That was almost impossible to find ammo for as well. Thanks for the info.

 Cliff


----------



## Black_Boogers (Feb 26, 2006)

Model 1894s are the best!!  I haven't seen one in a .44 mag before, I was going to say it was maybe a .32-40, but you're right...the spread of the bore in the muzzle is pretty big! Here's my 1894, a regular .30-30 WCF, but it's a Saddle-Ring model and was manufactured in 1907.  Still shoots like the day it was made! (well, at least I think so... I wasn't around until 53 years after it was made...[])


----------



## capsoda (Feb 26, 2006)

Had an 1894 in 30-40 Krag. If you hit a deer wrong with that thing it would sure make a mess.

 My grand mom used a 1909 model Winchester snakecharmer lever action 22 and she was good with it. She would bait a deer up close and shoot it in the head. She said that it wasn't for sport or antlers. She also used it for squrrils, rabbits and the odd robin.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 27, 2006)

> the odd robin.


 
 For pie??!!???


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

Check it out, pretty much the only change since '07 is that it's been "Cheney-ized" []


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's lil brother. Another beautiful thing []

 I think that the model '94 is the most beautiful rifle ever designed, the P-51 Mustang takes it for planes, the '68 GTO for cars (sorry Roaddog, the mopars take a very close second though), and the Python/Anaconda series for revolvers. I'm halfway there, but that P-51's gonna be tough...


----------



## woody (Feb 27, 2006)

Check this out.


----------



## woody (Feb 27, 2006)

Winchester model 1895.
 This rifle was built in  August 1898.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2006)

Close Ron, She just fried up the breast like dove. Not to bad actually.


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice one Woody. Here's an interesting article on the model 1895:

http://www.leverguns.com/articles/model_1895.htm


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 27, 2006)

Speaking of WINCHESTER here's an 1890's gun oil bottle. Chip on base but kept it anyway, haven't seen many around.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Cliff, Very neat bottle. Only seen one other and it was a sample size.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 27, 2006)

> haven't seen many around.


 
 Funny you should mention that, Cliff...

 Ron

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Bottle-Winchester-Firearms-Gun-Oil_W0QQitemZ6257150763QQcategoryZ13910QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll bet that jumps at the end, those gun oil bottles are sometimes nuts on ebay. I've watched absolutely boring aqua 4 inchers go over $100 in the hunting collectibles (or whatever) category. That one's at 28.95 now but I bet it goes over 40.

 Sean


----------



## bearswede (Feb 27, 2006)

> bet it goes over 40.


 
 Looks like you're gonna win that bet, Sean...


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 27, 2006)

If you consider the $4.10 for shipping I already beat the spread []


----------



## bearswede (Feb 28, 2006)

$52.51...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2006)

When I use 2 categories I wonder which one is getting the hits. I wish there was a way to tell.


----------



## Humabdos (Mar 19, 2006)

[I've watched absolutely boring aqua 4 inchers go over $100 in the hunting collectibles (or whatever) category.]

 Check these two out. Both listed in Hunting collectable's

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7209921215&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7209920602&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
 Glen


----------



## capsoda (Mar 20, 2006)

To bad Ebay doesn't have a gourmet cook collectables I could get rich off Lea and Perin bottles.LoL That is a good idea to post them like that.


----------

